# Earache from cycling?



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

I'd admit as an opener that I've been a bit lax with keeping myself warm on the commute; it's only three miles at shortest so I'm still in shorts and tee shirt as I hate turning up for work bathed in sweat.

However, I'm fairly sure I've got my first earache type cold since I was a kid and am wondering if it has been caused by the cold? But surely getting a cold from being cold is an old wives' tale? Colds are caused by viruses not temperature aren't they?

I wore a buff to work this morning but each time I stopped at lights my sunglasses steamed up!


----------



## pshore (12 Nov 2012)

Somebody at my work got Surfers Ear, not by surfing, but a half lifetime of cycling and running in the cold. He always covers his ears now. I've no idea how common this is, but is worth knowing about.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfer's_ear


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Nov 2012)

I get earache if I cycle in the wind, so I wear one of those tubey scarfey things now, makes me look a bit like I'm about to rob a bank apparently but it works. 
I'm wearing it as a headband but over my ears when I'm running now too, keeps my ears draught free, but doesn't make me hot like a hat would.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Nov 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I get earache if I cycle in the wind, so I wear one of those tubey scarfey things now, makes me look a bit like I'm about to rob a bank apparently but it works.
> I'm wearing it as a headband but over my ears when I'm running now too, keeps my ears draught free, but doesn't make me hot like a hat would.


 
My plan exactly, I'd call the tube a snood but apparently the brand name is something daft like 'neck-gator'


----------



## vickster (13 Nov 2012)

A buff? I find them claustrophobic!

I use a runners headband, works well and fits under the helmet


----------



## Alan Frame (13 Nov 2012)

I use a skull cap shaped to cover my lugholes. Sartorially-sad but who cares 'cos it doesn't show under me boiled egg shaped helmet.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

Skull cap here. The 'lid' is colder than not wearing one at all, it's like a fridge.


----------



## 4F (13 Nov 2012)

The only earache I get is when I suggest going for a ride on a Sunday morning from Mrs 4F


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2012)

A Buff is everything.

Don't think otherwise.


----------



## Melonfish (13 Nov 2012)

i have an ear condition as yet undiagnosed, it means my ears ache rather horribly. i find a buff covering my ears is enough due to the internal heat i generate but even in the summer when its windy enough my ears will kill.


----------



## Arsen Gere (13 Nov 2012)

I had never head of surfers ear until one of the lads in out Tri club had his earhole rebored. I had ear ache for three days after landing on my head earlier this year but like most things it cleared itself up.

FWIW you can try and gargle any alcoholic spirit (whisky/rum/vodka) to help clear up a mild infection. I've had some success with this and it has got to be worth a try.


----------



## defy-one (13 Nov 2012)

Skull cap and buff ....all you see is my beautiful brown eyes


----------



## Davidc (13 Nov 2012)

Fluffy ear muffs work for me.

The present pair were bright pink and came from Primark at £2.50 (so I dyed them grey).


----------



## ACS (13 Nov 2012)

I am very prone to ear ache in my left ear, more so when the temperature drops. Picked up a couple skiing type head bands for a couple of quid each in a mountain warehouse type shop. Do the job nicely, keeps the cold and wind out and not to hot either.


----------



## Licramite (13 Nov 2012)

ear plugs - you can still hear , just kills the high tones - keeps the inner ear warm, we wore them in the arctic to stop our eardrums freezing.


----------



## Night Train (13 Nov 2012)

Even in a stiff summer breeze I can get ear ache.

I wear a buff, either as a skull cap pulled down over my ears or as a balaclava if my chin gets cold.

I have also sewn some fleece ear flaps into the triangle of straps on my helmet so my ears are kept snug without affecting being able to hear sounds.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> ear plugs - you can still hear , just kills the high tones - keeps the inner ear warm, we wore them in the arctic to stop our eardrums freezing.



Ah, I'm fairly used to wearing earplugs at band practices.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

Night Train said:


> Even in a stiff summer breeze I can get ear ache.
> 
> I wear a buff, either as a skull cap pulled down over my ears or as a balaclava if my chin gets cold.
> 
> I have also sewn some fleece ear flaps into the triangle of straps on my helmet so my ears are kept snug without affecting being able to hear sounds.



Yet again I am impressed with your inventiveness!


----------



## mattobrien (14 Nov 2012)

Is this all just a ruse so you have an excuse to wear ear plugs on our ride on 25th so don't have to talk to me?

I am going to suggest ear warmers instead, that way you will have to listen to my mindless drivel.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Is this all just a ruse so you have an excuse to wear ear plugs on our ride on 25th so don't have to talk to me?
> 
> I am going to suggest ear warmers instead, that way you will have to listen to my mindless drivel.



Pish, my jaw burns more calories than my thighs :-)


----------



## mattobrien (14 Nov 2012)

Andrew, What you get up to with consenting sailors at the docks is your own business and not for discussion on a public forum.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2012)

Matt, what you choose to have occupy your imagination is your own business


----------



## Mista Preston (15 Nov 2012)

I have always and continue to suffer from earache cycling when its even remotley cold if I dont cover my ears up.

This has worked for me http://www.evanscycles.com/products/altura/windproof-headband-ec019977

I wear it over my cap but as others have said a buff will do the same job.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> I have always and continue to suffer from earache cycling when its even remotley cold if I dont cover my ears up.
> 
> This has worked for me http://www.evanscycles.com/products/altura/windproof-headband-ec019977
> 
> I wear it over my cap but as others have said a buff will do the same job.


 
Yeah, I've been using my buff and have found it also saves my eyebrows from freezing solid


----------



## Minotier (15 Nov 2012)

When the air temp dropped and I was going out for a ride, I suffered terrible earache so I used to wear a thin thermal balaclava under my helmet, I got from Jack Wolfskin a long time ago.
Sadly it has died a quiet death so I have been looking at the Sealskinz Belgian Cycle cap. Has anyone tried one? They are just under £30, but if I could get plenty of years on the ears it may be worth it!


----------



## paulw1969 (17 Nov 2012)

i too often suffer with earaches from the wind.....its worse now in the cold so i wear a buff (cyclechat of course!!) in the shape of a bandana under the lid with the sides pulled down over my ears.....keeps them warm enough and doesn't affect my hearing. Ii do sweat/steam up towards the end of a ride though


----------

